# Not for the ladies. Really filthy - you've been warned!!!!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A little experiment. I'll come clean later (_awful pun intended_)


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Start to worry when someone adds "She is".


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

"Oh you are naughty" -- THWACK.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wonder how many ladies have peeped in. Seen it around a few times.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Wonder how many ladies have peeped in. Seen it around a few times.


Very astute Hampshire!!! 

That's exactly why I gave it the "naughty" title - just to see how many hits it gets over the next couple of days.

An interesting little experiment with 216 hits already - and a lot of people away for the weekend too!!

Naughty, naughty ladies! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_(I'm in for a slapping from the girls now I expect - with any luck! :lol: :lol: 8) 8_)

(Edited to update number of hits)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

"If only my wife was this dirty" :roll: :roll: 

I'd say get in the bathroom and have a shower you dirty mare :!: :twisted: :twisted: 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


Have I missed the point zeb 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Go on then would be rude not to! 

Was more interested in fact car was from Lightcliffe in Halifax where I was born! whats it doing darn sarf so far!

Men with dirty minds? :lol: :lol: 

Greenie (a Laaaaady)!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Men with dirty minds? :lol: :lol:
> Greenie (a Laaaaady)!


Come off it Greenie. 8O

You didn't click on the title by accident, _or was it just to check so you could warn all the other girls not to look_??

Yes of course - that's what it would be!! :roll: 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No honest it just popped up and had to read it!

Of course will warn other laaaadies - gerrin girls it funny - and I think someone should put "she is" after :lol: 

Today feels like a Sunday but its actually a Monday so will tomorrow feel like a Monday even though its Tuesday and then do we have a knock on effect by Friday will be wake up with the Saturday feeling but its actually Friday - shoot me now!

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Laaaady Greenie


----------

